# Mosquito#2 NOAA 7/14 ~ ACTIVE!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

To help ease the onslaught of dire calls and concerns...

897.89 this is pool level as of today...

YES indeed the lake is low...

*YES the NOAA event for this Saturday remains as planned*.

As always, the water levels are being monitored, most specifically for ramp purposes.

I have been in direct conversation with the various governing agencies over two weeks ago to confirm the potential levels of concern.

We aren't even close to those levels yet...no worries, but do be SMART and SAFE via lifejackets, kill switches and mid-range driving opposed to WOT.

See everyone Sat. for a $6000 payout! 

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

as long as the water isn't in the parking lot im good! now if everyone else would quit whining....


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

High water low water just dont let the wind blow

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You know if DoBass is going to Mosquito it will blow straight from the North!!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Cant wait Rorey! I think this will be cool. I will get to see structure I have never seen (never been there with low water) and i will get to fish totally different than I usually do. It will be a nice challenge. I have also been getting calls about Pot~A~Gold if it will be cancelled. Heck No!

Jami Norman


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ata boy Alum- less places for them to hide!

Better go with the "monitoring" stance though...at 894 and change, the ramp closes.

I don't think we'll loose 3ft by Saturday... likely to get our traditional rain storm though 

nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I sure as heck hope it does not drop 3 ft in 3 weeks. Has it been dropping that fast?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Believe it or not they have had the gates open not gushing out but more than you would think. Dont think we will loose all 3ft though

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's so dry... the catfish have ticks!

The issue is not just NE Ohio, but the entire Ohio Valley and beyond that results in outflows. 

Three weeks out... anything could happen- torrential floods, groundhogs tunneling the lake dry, asian carp, or perfect fishn' ... 

Given the scenerio as of current though, something to definately get some footing on with the Corps long term intent.

One year and couple of months ago we were three inches from canceling madness D1 due to high water closing ramps, then it flew out in two days- can go either way.

One this note... DoBass is currently montioring water levels for the 8/11 Berlin event...


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I talked to Tim Schmigal and he said he so far from shore he gets a nose bleed. Now thats FUNNY

Mark


----------

